# BeQuiet purePower 350W ist leider so gar nicht quiet



## Chaoswave (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Com 
hab gestern das oben genannte Netzteil in unsern HTPC gebaut, leider war erst mal das 4Pin 12V ATX Kabel zu kurz -.-
hab dann aber beim ersten anschalten gemerkt das das Netzteil fiept...
so ein richtig hoher Ton, der kommt aber auch erst nach ca 3-5sec.

Jemand eine Idee woran das liegt?
Einschicken?


MfG Chaoswave

€: an den Mod  danke fürs verschieben^^


----------



## Philipus II (6. Oktober 2010)

Welche Festplatte hast du verbaut?
Hast du testweise schon mal die Energiesparmodi deaktiviert?


----------



## Chaoswave (6. Oktober 2010)

Festplatte ist es auf jeden fall nicht! 
Verbaut ist ne Samsung F3 1TB, aber die ist es wirklich nicht weil ichs testweise mal nur mit der SSD probiert hab und die ist ja lautlos.

Energiesparmodus? Bis jetzt war ich mit dem Netzteil noch gar nicht in Windows oder im BIOS drin weil das CPU 4Pin 12V Kabel ja leider zu kurz ist.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Chaoswafe

Liste bitte deine Hardwarekomponenten auf.
Und welche Komponenten hast du wie angeschlossen?


----------



## Chaoswave (6. Oktober 2010)

Verbaut ist eine OCZ Vertex2 Extended64GB, eine Samsung F3 1TB, 4 GB OCZ Gold Low Voltage, Asus M4A88T-M, AMD Athlon II X2 240e, zwei 120mm Noisblocker und ein Samsung Bluraylaufwerk, dann noch eine TerraTec Cinergy C HD CI, und noch eine passive 5570 von HIS.
Alles angeschlossen nur wie gesagt das CPU 4PIN 12V Kabel nicht da es zu kurz ist aber daran dürfte es ja eigentlich nicht liegen...


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Oktober 2010)

Geht mir bei meinen 350W Exemplar ähnlich, aber nicht immer. Wenn ich es an mein altes Sockel 939 System anschließe dann fiept es direkt nach dem Einschalten für einige Sekunden, verstummt dann aber wieder. Wenn ich es aber in meinen Server verbaue (ITX, E5200, 2TB Platte) bleibt es seltsamer weise komplett still. Mich stört es nicht wirklich, da selbst beim 939er System wie gesagt das Fiepen nach kurzer Zeit wieder verschwindet, aber normal ist das doch sicherlich nicht oder?


----------



## Chaoswave (6. Oktober 2010)

sollte eigentlich nicht normal sein bei beQuiet 
wenns etwas leiser wäre oder sonst was und in nem normalen PC drin wär, wär das alles halb so schlimm aber im HTPC nervt das ziemlich


----------



## Chaoswave (7. Oktober 2010)

also es ist ganz sicher die Combi mit der HDD zusammen: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
wenn ich alles dran lass außer der Platte ist das BeQuite auch quite aber in Combi mit der HDD wirds wieder brutal nervend...
wies mit andern Platten aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, die SSD macht zumindest keine Zicken


----------



## Philipus II (7. Oktober 2010)

Dass die Samsung F3 mit den Pure Power Netzteilen Probleme macht, ist nichts neues. Jetzt wissen wir, dass auch die 1 TB Version betroffen ist.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Chaoswave

Hast du eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## Chaoswave (12. Oktober 2010)

hab das Netzteil jetzt zurückgeschickt, also an den Händler, der wird mir hoffentlich dann den Betrag mit dem neuen Straight Power 400W verrechnen.
Hoffentlich läufts mit dem


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Chaoswave

Hat sich bei dir alles zum besten gewandt?


----------



## Chaoswave (26. Oktober 2010)

Das NT mit dem Fehler ist mitlerweise wieder beim Händler, das andere ist leider noch nicht da, die haben die Bestellung verschlappt...

Ich werd mich melden wenns da ist und läuft 

Trotzdem danke der Nachfrage


----------



## Chaoswave (31. Oktober 2010)

Sooooo, Netzteil ist da
Kabellänge ist gut so , passt alles sehr schön.
Fiept jetzt auch nicht mehr in combi mit der Samsung F3, hat sich also alles zum besten gewendet


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (31. Oktober 2010)

Schön, das es bei dir dann doch noch geklappt hat


----------

